
Netflix Prize - is RMSE a good measurement? No. - nickb
http://locut.us/blog/2007/12/17/netflix-prize-is-rmse-a-good-measurement/
======
soundsop
I don't understand a basic concept here. How does Netflix assign a monetary
value to the improvement in rating prediction?

For example, does rating prediction affect their inventory management? Or is
it more of an issue of customers trusting/liking Netflix better if it's
recommendations are better?

~~~
Kaizyn
It seems that Netflix is trying to offer a prize to stimulate innovation much
like the X-Prize worked to raise interest in privately funded rocketry/space
launching.

